# WARNING: bike scam artist



## Temilitary (Sep 8, 2013)

Just wanted to post an alert about a "deal" offered to us today. We are set up at a historical reenactment and I had a sign posted about buying old bicycles. A gentleman described a prewar bike he had. It was supposed to be worth $500, and he had $300 invested into it. It was in a box at a location only 5 minutes from where we were. He wants to sell it because its taking up room. He offered it to us for $100, so we tried to meet with him. He had other commitments when we tried to contact him to meet to see it. Asked him to text a photo. He doesn't text. OK....asked for him to email a photo. Too much trouble to take it out of the box by himself.....here is his email to us and our reply....
"I'm back in ________. To be honest, here is the deal. It's pre war and it has a tank that flips open (that's old) it also has a solid glass light that was mounted on the front fender. I was offered $200 for that piece a few years back. I'm taking a huge loss at my $100 price I offered your husband. The bike is about 5 minutes from the park, but I must drive about 10 miles to meet you. I would still do that but for $100 it must be a done deal. I have $500 invested in it. I would just want to get rid of it to clear some space. If you do not want to take a chance on it I will put it on Craigslist. I'm sure it will sell sooner or later.  Thanks anyway"

Our reply. " My husband does not buy anything sight unseen. Thank You."

I may have been born at night, but it wasn't last night.


----------



## decotriumph (Sep 8, 2013)

That sounds more like a robbery setup to me. You show up with cash, he and his pals rob you.


----------



## Temilitary (Sep 8, 2013)

*Reply to my post*

Heard back from him...."No problem. I just thought he knew "old bikes". Not a problem. It may be good because I told him a way low price, but I keep my word"

My reply: "we do know old bikes, we know if they are what we collect, if we can SEE THEM (photos or in person). We NEVER buy anything from verbal descriptions only.

I wouldn't give you $50 for it right now....throw it in the trash for all I care."


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Sep 8, 2013)

*sounds legit to me*

if the person was willing to go through the effort to pull out the bike for pictures he might as well sell it for more on craigslist.  if he is done with a project he is willing to dump it the easiest way. I think you missed out on a real deal. I  know multiple people that would handle selling that bike in the exact way.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 8, 2013)

Rear Facing Drop Out said:


> if the person was willing to go through the effort to pull out the bike for pictures he might as well sell it for more on craigslist.  if he is done with a project he is willing to dump it the easiest way. I think you missed out on a real deal. I  know multiple people that would handle selling that bike in the exact way.




That doesn't sound like a scam at all!... Sounds like a deal.


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Sep 8, 2013)

The way I read it I dont feel like its a scam at all. I dont see anywhere that he says you have to hand him the money before you can even open a box that I presume would be right in front of you at the time? Sounds like he knew he was taking a hit on the price and didnt want someone trying to talk him down any further? What would have been the harm of meeting the guy and taking a look at it? Hell, for a $100 bux Im tempted to send you the loot and buy it site unseen...
-Brian


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Sep 8, 2013)

Temilitary said:


> Just wanted to post an alert about a "deal" offered to us today. We are set up at a historical reenactment and I had a sign posted about buying old bicycles. A gentleman described a prewar bike he had. It was supposed to be worth $500, and he had $300 invested into it. It was in a box at a location only 5 minutes from where we were. He wants to sell it because its taking up room. He offered it to us for $100, so we tried to meet with him. He had other commitments when we tried to contact him to meet to see it. Asked him to text a photo. He doesn't text. OK....asked for him to email a photo. Too much trouble to take it out of the box by himself.....here is his email to us and our reply....
> "I'm back in ________. To be honest, here is the deal. It's pre war and it has a tank that flips open (that's old) it also has a solid glass light that was mounted on the front fender. I was offered $200 for that piece a few years back. I'm taking a huge loss at my $100 price I offered your husband. The bike is about 5 minutes from the park, but I must drive about 10 miles to meet you. I would still do that but for $100 it must be a done deal. I have $500 invested in it. I would just want to get rid of it to clear some space. If you do not want to take a chance on it I will put it on Craigslist. I'm sure it will sell sooner or later.  Thanks anyway"
> 
> Our reply. " My husband does not buy anything sight unseen. Thank You."
> ...




The old guy was willing to drive 10 miles to sell you the bike.All you and your husband had to do was go look.You may have missed out on a good deal


----------



## vincev (Sep 8, 2013)

I would have taken up his deal if he was willing to drive 10 miles for a done deal.When you open the box and its not what you want give him $10 for his trouble and say no.


----------



## stoney (Sep 8, 2013)

I think it may have been a deal also. About 20 or so years ago I had a gentleman call be about an old 1930's bike he won in a Chicago Tribune Newspaper raffle when he was one of their paperboys. He lived in Vermont, I lived in New York at the time. I used to advertise for bikes throughout New England. It sort of seamed like a scam or robbery set up because I was known to go anywhere almost at anytime of day or night, country or city, for a good bike. Of course they know you have cash.  I hemmed and hawed for about 4 days over it. The guy called me again to see if I wanted it. I made the arrangement to meet him.  Sure enough it was a 1935 Schwinn B10E motorbike with a Chicago Tribune Newspaper badge on it, complete B10E. The bike was sitting in the field about 80-100 feet from his house. He GAVE me the bike. We had coffee together, had about an hour and a half talk, when I left his house I left him $200.00 on his kitchen table without him knowing it. Turned out good. I got a great bike and had a great talk with the original owner of that bike. I then had a 4 hour ride back home. He was a great old guy.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 8, 2013)

Watch a 38 Schwinn motorbike pop up on your areas cl.... shoulda woulda coulda...


----------



## aasmitty757 (Sep 8, 2013)

*REREAD his first email*

It doesn't say they can meet him there and open the box and look at the bike and then decide if they want it or not.  He says "I would still do that but for $100 it must be a done deal."


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 8, 2013)

what ever happened to the good ole days when you actually went and looked at something? don't sound like a scam to me either.if you're leery of meeting someone,make it in a public area.actually talking to someone and communicating can be rewarding.
i,too,think you might've missed on something good.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 8, 2013)

I have followed many a lead with less than that...a few minutes ride, it has a tank and a fenderlight and asking is one hundy... I might be missing something, but I would have dropped my musket and marched over there with that information.
Chris


----------



## looneymatthew (Sep 8, 2013)

*I would have shown up.*

Ive put my self in way more sketchy  situations for more rediculous things than a possible prewar tank bike with a little door on the side of the tank.
The thought of missing out on one of those weirdo deals that ends up being  the find of the year.  I would have just made sure i had some one with me that could be a witness if i had to pull out a baseball bat and let my german shepard out of my truck. 

Either way i would have shown up with a 100.00 its worth that just to see if it is a scam . And to see the look on there face when i take my dog off the leash.


----------



## Coaster Brake (Sep 8, 2013)

fatbar said:


> Watch a 34 Schwinn aerocycle pop up on your areas cl.... shoulda woulda coulda...




I fixed it for you fatbar.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 8, 2013)

Coaster Brake said:


> I fixed it for you fatbar.




I didn't want them to have a heart attack... But the Guy did say it had a big ol glass light


----------



## Talewinds (Sep 8, 2013)

Ya man, that doesn't sound like a scam. Too much paranoia in this hobby can lead to lost opportunities. USUALLY the biggest scores are shrouded in some type of mystery.


----------



## Sped Man (Sep 8, 2013)

Temilitary said:


> Just wanted to post an alert about a "deal" offered to us today. We are set up at a historical reenactment and I had a sign posted about buying old bicycles. A gentleman described a prewar bike he had. It was supposed to be worth $500, and he had $300 invested into it. It was in a box at a location only 5 minutes from where we were. He wants to sell it because its taking up room. He offered it to us for $100, so we tried to meet with him. He had other commitments when we tried to contact him to meet to see it. Asked him to text a photo. He doesn't text. OK....asked for him to email a photo. Too much trouble to take it out of the box by himself.....here is his email to us and our reply....
> "I'm back in ________. To be honest, here is the deal. It's pre war and it has a tank that flips open (that's old) it also has a solid glass light that was mounted on the front fender. I was offered $200 for that piece a few years back. I'm taking a huge loss at my $100 price I offered your husband. The bike is about 5 minutes from the park, but I must drive about 10 miles to meet you. I would still do that but for $100 it must be a done deal. I have $500 invested in it. I would just want to get rid of it to clear some space. If you do not want to take a chance on it I will put it on Craigslist. I'm sure it will sell sooner or later.  Thanks anyway"
> 
> 
> ...




I don't get it! What did they scam you out of? Sounds like many of the deals I come across on Craigslist. Most sellers don't want strangers in their house. They prefer to sell it out side their home. I have met sellers at gas stations. It is a crazy world filled with all sorts of crazy people. At least they didn't want you to send the money to them via Western Union  I believe you probably missed out on something special.


----------



## old hotrod (Sep 8, 2013)

Sorry, don't see any hint of a scam here...a scam is when someone takes money from you and intentionally fails to deliver something in return. I didn't read anywhere in there where you paid anything so you are out nothing but may have lost out on something very nice...
To me, it sounds like many people I have dealt with that may not be totally comfortable with selling stuff. I know it may be hard to believe but there are people out there that have never sold anything-ever and are not very good at it. Or the seller may be an older person and not familiar with emails, texts and such and do not want to deal with someone trying to get something for nothing...they just don't want to get screwed and they get a little paranoid about it so they tend to be extra-extra careful dealing with strangers.


----------



## Temilitary (Sep 9, 2013)

aasmitty757 said:


> It doesn't say they can meet him there and open the box and look at the bike and then decide if they want it or not.  He says "I would still do that but for $100 it must be a done deal."




That is exactly the point! Thank You! People have been surmising elements that didn't exist here...one mentioned something about offering him 10 bucks for his time and trouble...I would have been happy to! That wasn't an option...the deal was "I described the bike to you...if I meet you, you give me 100 bucks for a sealed box...no examination"...If you guys buy sight unseen, on just a description, more power to you. Watch Chicago area CL, and tell me what a great deal I missed. Another commented "What was I scammed out of?" Nothing...that's the point. I don't buy anything sight unseen...now I've only been involved with bikes for a short time, but I've been buying and selling, and collecting in other areas for nearly four decades. I guess this is the hobby where people commit to buying on descriptions alone? In that case I've got this bike with a fiberglass body, that somebody told me is worth thousands of dollars...he said it was a space...something? I just lost interest...I don't want it anymore. It's too much trouble to show it to you, but if you want it, it's all yours for only 800! But you hand me the money, and I give you a sealed box. Description was wrong? It's bicycle shaped pile of garbage? Oops! No refunds. Any takers? I didn't think so. What I hadn't had the chance to mention yet, is after our first post, about a half dozen more Emails from this guy, about every half hour, haranguing us about what a great deal we were missing. He was trying too damn hard for somebody who was taking this "big loss". Was it the scam of the century? No. of course not. I don't really think it was a robbery attempt either. I think it was simply a guy trying to pull a fast one, and make some money back on a pile of junk he paid too much for, and his wife is giving him hell about. Like I said, if somebody wants to chase it, watch Chicago area CL, and good luck, you're welcome to it.


----------



## OldRider (Sep 9, 2013)

Fibre glass body........space something or other, it looks like you possibly passed up a Bowden Spacelander.  A hundred bucks is not much of a gamble for a chance at something like this.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Sep 9, 2013)

*I would have taken it*

Believe me, I have persued more sketchy ads with more flaky people, and it turned out to be the real deal.
You should have met with him. If you were worried, you also could have brought a couple of friends with you,
Perhaps big friends.
 Oh well, live and learn.
 By the way...Where is this?.................Wayne


----------



## Temilitary (Sep 9, 2013)

OldRider said:


> Fibre glass body........space something or other, it looks like you possibly passed up a Bowden Spacelander.  A hundred bucks is not much of a gamble for a chance at something like this.




 Unbelievable! Does anybody follow the entire thread before they start commmenting?! Someone really should invent a sarcasm font for people who just jump right in without reading. No, it was not a spacelander! I was trying to illustrate what a line of BS this guy was handing me. And, yes, I have followed sketchier leads too. Again, READ! What I haven't done is commit to pay anything either small or large amount on verbal description alone. That was the deal. Give me money "Done Deal". (Non-refundable) I give you sealed box. If you buy that way, contact me. I have several sealed boxes I'll sell you for a hundred a piece. I guarantee each will contain a bike frame, and two wheels, and miscallaneous parts. How many do you want? Better make a note here...that was sarcasm!


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 9, 2013)

*Bike Scam*

I feel sorry for those with sarcastic comments or don't read
completely & just make up whatever. Especially on a public
forum where everyone can see how pitiful they are !
They are not worth a reply.

Regards,
Jake


----------



## Temilitary (Sep 10, 2013)

Wayne Adam said:


> Believe me, I have persued more sketchy ads with more flaky people, and it turned out to be the real deal.
> You should have met with him. If you were worried, you also could have brought a couple of friends with you,
> Perhaps big friends.
> Oh well, live and learn.
> ...


----------



## Temilitary (Sep 10, 2013)

My mistake...I can make it even more clear. I'm trying to make arrangements to see this (texting), and that's when he starts this "done deal" cash up front business. At that point, I replied, "Thanks, but no thanks, not interested." Now, if this was really worth anything, that would have been the end of it. No. about six more texts from him, every half hour...telling me how much this is worth, (Some guy told him. uh huh.) No thanks, I say, I don't buy sight unseen. Wait a half hour...next text..."I'm gonna put it on CL and get twice as much" My reply...Do that. Please put it on Craigslist. I don't want it. another half hour...I'm gonna do it...I really am gonna put it on Craigslist! Yes, PLEASE DO THAT! I don't want it! On and on for about the next three hours. Fishy yet???


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 10, 2013)

guess i won't be posting in peoples threads around here any more.note the lack of sarcasm 

it wasn't like anybody called you a liar.maybe a little guilty of not reading every little tiny word,but no ill intent meant on anyones part.

jeez,it's only a bike forum.


----------



## Temilitary (Sep 10, 2013)

There's a big difference between not reading every single word, and skipping so much of the thread that a guy who seems to be trying to make a quick buck on junk, morphs into a little old guy with a spacelander for sale. My point is, if it's worth posting a comment on, it should be worth reading at least closely enough that the point isn't missed entirely.


----------



## Machine Age Victim (Sep 10, 2013)

I've read this whole thread and I'm not sure what you want from the people of this message board.

In your initial post the man says it's too much trouble to take out of the box "by himself." That doesn't tell me he isn't willing to show it to you when you show up to buy it, just bring someone to save him the trouble. He also says he wants it to be a "done deal" before he shows up. Well, as long as that money is in your pocket and not his then it's still yours. I find it truly hard to believe that if you show up with $100 (or even $150 to convince him to let you look) that he's going to want to leave with his bike rather than let you open the end of the box. 

We may not agree but I'd rather pass on a deal once I have all the information. It seems that collecting bikes takes more passion than you may have for it. Your post says that you're looking for props, from my experince people on The CABE don't collect props, they collect valuable rare items. As such, their willingness to go the extra mile could be well rewarded.


----------



## TammyN (Sep 10, 2013)

Personal safety is more important than any bike. Most people have pretty good intuition. If the guy made you nervous, stay away. If he's just a little bit eccentric he's probably okay. I think someone who's a regular scammer would be much more decisive and in a hurry to get the money and move on.

However, I'm guilty of not reading the entire thread carefully enough because I didn't get that he wasn't going to let you open the box before paying for it, I thought it was just a verbal commitment. And the ongoing texts must have been annoying.


----------



## ZOOK (Sep 10, 2013)

I would think if it was a scam he would have ask for more $. let's face it a $100. bucks don't get much these days.  Really it was your deal and you were the only one who could have a so called gut feeling about it.


----------



## baronvoncatania (Sep 12, 2013)

*WARNING: bike scam artist TRUE!!!*

Hey Temilitary

I believe you did EXACTLY THE RIGHT THING! A similar thing happened to me and I went for it. I was scammed! Everybody, give temilitary a break. 

I put out an ad saying I was looking for old bikes and I was contacted. The guy said he has this old bike his mom rode every day to school on in 1935. A boys bike with a tank, fender light, the works. This guy had a story that would make your mouth water about with all the things you as a collector would want on a very valuable bike.

He couldn't send a picture. But the story was so good I sent him the asking price..$100. DOLLARS sight unseen on the bike. The story was so good!!! I received a mid 1960s 24" plain kids bike in trashed condition. 

The guy never answered my emails and I never heard from him again, even after emailing him, congradulating him for such a successful scam that I just couldn't pass up. I blamed myself for letting my greed make me so gullible.

temilitary I salute you! I know what you saying

jim c massachusetts


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Sep 12, 2013)

I have had people approach me at gas stations, showing and giving me a sales pitch how he is selling bankrupt stock of stereo speakers. He pulls them out of a box and tells me how great they are, puts them back in the box and tells me that I can buy the unopened box of speakers.
The funny thing was just earlier on the talk radio, an alert was aired about the scammers selling boxes of bricks, not speakers. I got on the phone and alerted the police and they were caught. This is the old "switch and bait" with and empty box.


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Sep 12, 2013)

Ok I'll just say this.
I don't care if the man only wanted $1.00! There is no way on this earth that I would give anyone money for a sealed box! This is not Let's Make A Deal..and it's not Carol Merrill holding the sealed box for you to trade your $100 bill for.
Maybe it's the Jersey/Brooklyn in me but I cannot fathom even thinking about doing this. Here's how it would have gone with me. I'll show you the $100 bill and you open the box...END OF STORY.


----------



## looneymatthew (Sep 12, 2013)

*I like that*

I will show you mine if you show me yours. Old school.





bicycle belle said:


> ok i'll just say this.
> I don't care if the man only wanted $1.00! There is no way on this earth that i would give anyone money for a sealed box! This is not let's make a deal..and it's not carol merrill holding the sealed box for you to trade your $100 bill for.
> Maybe it's the jersey/brooklyn in me but i cannot fathom even thinking about doing this. Here's how it would have gone with me. I'll show you the $100 bill and you open the box...end of story.


----------



## Boris (Sep 12, 2013)

Bicycle Belle said:


> Maybe it's the Jersey/Brooklyn in me but I cannot fathom even thinking about doing this. Here's how it would have gone with me. I'll show you the $100 bill and you open the box...END OF STORY.




Yeah well...I'm from Cleveland and here's how it would have gone with me. You show me the box, and I take it!


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Sep 12, 2013)

Even better!


----------



## baronvoncatania (Sep 12, 2013)

*Yup*



Bicycle Belle said:


> Ok I'll just say this.
> I don't care if the man only wanted $1.00! There is no way on this earth that I would give anyone money for a sealed box! This is not Let's Make A Deal..and it's not Carol Merrill holding the sealed box for you to trade your $100 bill for.
> Maybe it's the Jersey/Brooklyn in me but I cannot fathom even thinking about doing this. Here's how it would have gone with me. I'll show you the $100 bill and you open the box...END OF STORY.




That's right. My point was I let my greed override my common sense. Took the chance and lost $100.


----------



## looneymatthew (Sep 12, 2013)

*Brilliant.*

Nice . That works .




dave marko said:


> yeah well...i'm from cleveland and here's how it would have gone with me. You show me the box, and i take it!


----------



## Nickinator (Sep 12, 2013)

I must admit, from the initial story I thought, we do that kind of meeting and buying all the time-? 

I'd agree to give him $100 if it is what he says it is, and of course we would look in the box! If it isn't, we walk with our $100. What can he do- did we sign something? But with that being said, we wouldn't meet him in a dark alley at night- duh.

If the complete story had been told at the beginning, maybe there would have been a little more pause in telling you that you may have missed a deal. And you wouldn't have gotten defensive and sarcastic. Heck I don't even know what your whole story is now, pretty convoluted at this point, sorry....and I did read every word. 

Welcome to CABE! 

Darcie


----------



## Nickinator (Sep 12, 2013)

Actually now that I think about it, we have sent PP$ to people we don't know lots of times, mostly for bikes on CL, and *knock on wood*, we've never had a problem. We ask a lot of questions and are hyper-vigilant for red flags, and we've gotten some smokin' deals. 

Usually we do some research- calling around in the area to local bikes shops, and we ask that the seller bring in to ABC bike shop, and the owner XYZ will be expecting them- I think that makes them feel a bit more accountable if someone in their own town is involved, plus we don't want them attempting to disassemble and ship for a number of reasons.

And then again, we got ripped off by an ebay seller with 1787 sales and 100% feedback- go figure.

Conversely, we've had strangers give us bikes and parts in advance of payment, sometimes long distance...too bad the whole world wasn't like that, it feels so good to be able to trust and be trusted! World peace, out. 

Darcie


----------

